# Shampoo Plus



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Johnny,

went to order the towel and now shampoo plus is out of stock :wall: , any date when this is due  

dodger


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Have any update on the Megs Shampoo Plus?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Due any day!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

i noticed that you have it back in stock but the button still says sold out.


----------

